# RAG QUILT, COASTERS & TRAVEL TRAYS (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a few of the things I have been working on lately..
First a Rag Quilt ...it has pink roses, pink flowers and solid pink squares, I used blue flannel in the middle..I kind of like it pecking out and adding a little more color.








Next is more of those coasters...I love to make these..they are so easy..I made a little tray for these...








Last are some travel trays....if you travel you can use these for your jewelry or small items in the motel......they have velcro in the corners....you just velcro them together...put you small things in ....when you get ready to leave....just open them ....and they lay flat in your luggage. There is another shot of the coaster set. Here is the link for the directions for the travel trays 
http://ajpadilla.com/patterns/quick-gifts-small-quilted-projects/bags-accessories/travel-tray


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I love rag quilting. I am piling up old blue jeans to make my daughter a full-size denim rag quilt. I make tablerunners and coasters from rag quilting and am wanting to make a tablecloth. If you have any patterns let me know. I love the pics!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the travel trays! They are a really neat idea.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I love them all. I remember a thread with the coaster pattern from last year, but can't seem to find it, and forgotten about them. Could someone post it or tell me where I can find it again. I think I would like to make some of them for Christmas gifts. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks ...Ladies.....
Hmsteader...I make a lot of mine with 6 1/6 inch squares....just lay it out the way I think it looks good.
Jmtinmi...the travel trays are something new I saw and thought would be fun..they are...and fast to make.
Patches...here is the link for the coasters....
http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html
:duel:NOTE OF WARNING....THEY CAN BE ADDICTIVE....YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO MAKE JUST ONE SET.... LOL
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Bo...those are wonderful! I love the rag quilt. I have always wanted to make one of those. Was it hard?? I just love the color in yours.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Reenie, the rag quilts are the EASIEST ever! No basting or batting or quilting. The batting is part of the square, so once you get them sewn together, you are done, done, done! I love 'em!

And the coasters are wonderful. Made my mom a set this summer, and she thought they took hours... In fact, they go together pretty quick.

-Joy


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Joy is right MacaReenie...rag quilts are sooooo easy....most of the time I don't even use batting....I make the front and the back of the square the same and use flannel the the middle...I love em tooo.
bopeep


----------

